# Attic Baffles Question



## AtticBaffled (Jun 5, 2010)

I am looking to add baffles to my attic so I can eventually add soffit vents. 

My question is instead of using those flimsy baffles at stores, can I just use a piece of hardboard or plywood attached to the underside of the rafters like in the photo below? I would stuff in some fiberglass batts in the opening at the bottom to keep out the cellulose.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

You could, but it would be incredibly more expensive I presume and much more labor intensive for the same results.

Ed


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I'll be using accuvent baffles when I do the next side of this house. 
They fold in and cover the sill and face staple. Seems the most logical and easiest to me.

DM


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

What you're proposing will work, but it's going to cut down the depth of the cellulose at the outside edges. I'd go ahead and use the baffles.


----------

